# Super Red!



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Here's our new super red! only got 4 good pics of him/her, what a quick little bugger!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the red, good pics


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not too shabby at all Photographer!!


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait until he/she gets bigger!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Grat looking fish and pics photographer


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

you live up to your name







awesome pictures


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Thanks!







I attribute it to the lens I'm using. I've been doing photography for a good number of years now as a hobby-turned-passion, but just recently got into shooting aquariums.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Nice pictures! I'd love to know how you take such amazing shots!


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Davebod89 said:


> Nice pictures! I'd love to know how you take such amazing shots!


Hit me up anytime, I'm always willing to teach what little I know









If you've got a lens that can create a great depth of field and give you perfect exposure when shooting a low-light subject like a fish tank, you're golden. I use my 50mm f/1.8 for shooting fish tanks. The lens is wide open at f/1.8, which blows out the background beautifully (creating "depth of field") and with the lens wide open, it requires less time to expose the image properly, which means a faster shutter speed







the only trick is having to occasionally pan with the camera, or follow the subject - IE: fish - while focusing the lens on it in order to get the fish in focus. Another small issue with such a small F-number is the fact that when you're creating such a drastic depth of field, you'll notice there's very little in focus because the lens is wide open. When you're trying to photograph a darting fish or a fast-moving shoal, it can get a little tricky to get the lens focused on the prime spot, such as the eyes


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

-Photographer- said:


> Nice pictures! I'd love to know how you take such amazing shots!


Hit me up anytime, I'm always willing to teach what little I know









If you've got a lens that can create a great depth of field and give you perfect exposure when shooting a low-light subject like a fish tank, you're golden. I use my 50mm f/1.8 for shooting fish tanks. The lens is wide open at f/1.8, which blows out the background beautifully (creating "depth of field") and with the lens wide open, it requires less time to expose the image properly, which means a faster shutter speed







the only trick is having to occasionally pan with the camera, or follow the subject - IE: fish - while focusing the lens on it in order to get the fish in focus. Another small issue with such a small F-number is the fact that when you're creating such a drastic depth of field, you'll notice there's very little in focus because the lens is wide open. When you're trying to photograph a darting fish or a fast-moving shoal, it can get a little tricky to get the lens focused on the prime spot, such as the eyes








[/quote]

You really know your stuff! and appreciate your reply. I have recently purchased a Fujifilm Finepix S2500 HD I am a complete novice to photography and trying to teach myself, unfortunately I don't have the luxury of changing lenses but I'm sure i'll buy another camera lol!!!


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Davebod89 said:


> You really know your stuff! and appreciate your reply. I have recently purchased a Fujifilm Finepix S2500 HD I am a complete novice to photography and trying to teach myself, unfortunately I don't have the luxury of changing lenses but I'm sure i'll buy another camera lol!!!


Glad I could be of help!







I know enough to get me by, and I enjoy helping others when they have questions. I was there, once!







(and somedays I still wonder about myself)

Can't go wrong with Fuji, I started off with a Fuji, a little 2MP A205. Then I moved up to a Fuji S700 which I LOVED - and from there I went to my Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi. It's been the best investment I've ever made.

If you have any questions regarding your Fuji though, let me know. I know them pretty well, they make a darn good digital!!


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

-Photographer- said:


> You really know your stuff! and appreciate your reply. I have recently purchased a Fujifilm Finepix S2500 HD I am a complete novice to photography and trying to teach myself, unfortunately I don't have the luxury of changing lenses but I'm sure i'll buy another camera lol!!!


Glad I could be of help!







I know enough to get me by, and I enjoy helping others when they have questions. I was there, once!







(and somedays I still wonder about myself)

Can't go wrong with Fuji, I started off with a Fuji, a little 2MP A205. Then I moved up to a Fuji S700 which I LOVED - and from there I went to my Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi. It's been the best investment I've ever made.

If you have any questions regarding your Fuji though, let me know. I know them pretty well, they make a darn good digital!!
[/quote]

Well if it's no trouble?

I bought what I considered to be a half decent camera in which I can learn from, there are so many setting and i'm way over my head!!! What would you recommend to use for aquarium shots? I know it's a vague question but I hope you can help








I would like something similar to your photos (if possible) where the objet is in full focus and the background fades away quite nicely


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont know a lot about photography but i found cannon to take the best pictures i forgot the model though


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> I dont know a lot about photography but i found cannon to take the best pictures i forgot the model though


Also allot more expensive...


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Davebod89 said:


> Well if it's no trouble?
> 
> I bought what I considered to be a half decent camera in which I can learn from, there are so many setting and i'm way over my head!!! What would you recommend to use for aquarium shots? I know it's a vague question but I hope you can help
> 
> ...


It's definitely a good camera no doubt about it, Fuji makes awesome cameras







and no worries they're easy to figure out once you know where all of the settings are that you need for a particular photo. It looks like with your camera's specs your lens can go as wide open as f/3.1. Your best bet is to try using the manual setting on the mode dial of the camera - try experimenting with what you're trying to photograph - always remember that the darker the subject, the longer the exposure. Once it gets dark tonight I'll try some hands-on shots using around f/3 and I'll post them - so I can give you an accurate description of what settings you'll need for successful tank shots


----------



## Medici (Jun 22, 2010)

where did you get them, they look really nice!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass red you got there, photographer!...Looks like a Tequila Sunrise with that deep, beautiful red!...Your piranha rocks like an AC/DC concert!!!...


----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

Thanks!  he/she is a pretty little bugger... slightly smaller than the others, but I can't wait for this one to get some size on it!

Davebod89, gotta upload the pics







took them but just haven't gotten a chance to re-size them! I'll post them when I do.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very nice pics! looks like we got some new blood for the POTM contests.
i am looking forward to more pics from ya!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## -Photographer- (May 30, 2010)

I've gotten so busy I haven't had time for uploading! Argh









They're growing like weeds - I can't wait for the other three to lose their spots!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

VERY nice pictures!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

sick pics mannnn.....


----------

